# Help



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what jar this is in red book , I think its the 1774 - the lip is two and 3/4 though, im stumped .


----------



## coreya (Sep 2, 2013)

In The Fruit jar works vol 1 # 1775 is shown as having a 2 7/8" mouth dia. and a height of 7 3/4". There is no listing for #1775 in Red Book 9. Nice jar


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 2, 2013)

5 3/8 TALL- C 3 ON BASE


----------



## coreya (Sep 2, 2013)

how much liquid does it hold to the neck? Perhaps an early Crowleytown mason unlisted! Is it ground lip either way great jar!! Shame no lid [X(]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 3, 2013)

A 16 oz. poland spring water bottle filled it. I think your correct a new size variant.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 3, 2013)

lip , ground screw top.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 4, 2013)

base pic.


----------



## MNJars (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm confused as to what is different about this jar from other pints.  Does a typical standard size zinc lid fit?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 4, 2013)

yes.


----------



## MNJars (Sep 4, 2013)

It kind of looks like Rebook 1787, just the typical 1858 aqua pint jar.  Unless I'm missing something (which is very possible)


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 4, 2013)

yes ,you missed the style of bottle , look at the rim just below the threads .compare with 1774


----------



## MNJars (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess I'm not seeing how it's different than a typical pint shape 1858.  Maybe a side by side would help.  Here's a picture of the rim of a HFJCo jar that I just pulled off the shelf.  Standard size mouth.


----------

